# Crappie



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

My buddy Fishwater is headed up to the lake this weekend for some Crappie action. He tells me he doesn't do well in the fresh water. Any advice for him? Crickets? Worms? Grasshoppers?

He likes nuclear chicken gulp baits but I told them they probably won't work in the pond.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite artificial for crappie is the Johnson beatle spin. I would guess at this time of year they are going to be hanging out on some structure in deep water so the beatle spin will be hard to use. If he has the means to find underwater structure bounce a verticle jig or better yet drop a crappie minow down there.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

If you can get minnows they are just about foolproof.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The best producing lure for crappie we have ever found up here is a 1/16th ounce road runner with either a white, black, or yellow tube. Gold or silver spinner just mix and match.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. So minnows are a no brainer if they are available?


----------

